# Newport News King-Lincoln Park Wavescreen Fishing Pier



## dallison

Has anybody been to this pier? From looking at it online it looks like it might be a cool place to fish. At least in the spring. Just wondering

I will put it on my list to check out for sure.


----------



## wannabeangler

It closes at 10 p.m., but otherwise seems to be a decent place. The only thing I'd note is: The name of the park that sits directly adjacent to it.....King/Lincoln....never suited to well with me, but you may not be bothered by it.


----------



## sutphinda

Nice fishing out there .... all dofferent types of fish depending on the time of year.... give it a try


----------



## Bayluvnnrse

wannabeangler said:


> It closes at 10 p.m., but otherwise seems to be a decent place. The only thing I'd note is: The name of the park that sits directly adjacent to it.....King/Lincoln....never suited to well with me, but you may not be bothered by it.


Am I missing something here?


----------



## sand flea

There are definitely nice fish out there this time of year--this report from a couple of years ago springs to mind. There are fish to be caught but most people aren't willing to put in the time in the winter. Same goes for the Seagull Pier, where jigging around the pilings can produce big stripers.


----------



## rwh

Tried my luck at the wavescreen this past weekend to see if I could catch a schoolie striper or two. Didn't get a bite, but I haven't had any luck with stripers from any piers/shoreline I tried this year. This was my 1st time at the pier and I thought it seemed pretty nice. The water is shallow, until you get just about halfway down the pier, then it drops off to what seems like about 20 feet or so. Since the pier was made on top of an old existing wavescreen, there isn't much of a current to contend with (except at the very end where you can cast into the current coming around the end of the pier on the outgoing tide). There was one other person there and he said that, during the warmer months, he catches a good amout of trout, croaker and puppy drum. I definately plan to try it out again this spring/summer. Seems to me that there should also be some flounder available there just because of it's position between the M&M and HRBT tunnels.


----------



## dallison

sand flea said:


> There are definitely nice fish out there this time of year--this report from a couple of years ago springs to mind. There are fish to be caught but most people aren't willing to put in the time in the winter. Same goes for the Seagull Pier, where jigging around the pilings can produce big stripers.


Oh I fish year round and have no problem with putting in time. Just learning where so many places to fish that are new to me I can't wait to fish them...I think 2013 is getting booked up fast.
Thanks


----------



## wahoowhit

Bayluvnnrse said:


> Am I missing something here?


You may want to wear your bullet prof vest. There is a LOT OF LEAD that fly's around that area. Not a good area to be around ANY TIME of the day. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fishinbob

wahoowhit said:


> You may want to wear your bullet prof vest. There is a LOT OF LEAD that fly's around that area. Not a good area to be around ANY TIME of the day. Just my 2 cents.


That's one of the reason's I'm avoiding that pier.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse

wahoowhit said:


> You may want to wear your bullet prof vest. There is a LOT OF LEAD that fly's around that area. Not a good area to be around ANY TIME of the day. Just my 2 cents.


Thanks for the heads up. The pier closing at 10pm was one reason I was hesitant since I fish almost exclusively at night during warmer weather, but this is another reason to keep me away for sure. Too bad, because it looks so clean and inviting in the pics


----------



## fishinbob

Bayluvnnrse said:


> Thanks for the heads up. The pier closing at 10pm was one reason I was hesitant since I fish almost exclusively at night during warmer weather, but this is another reason to keep me away for sure. Too bad, because it looks so clean and inviting in the pics


Thought the same thing too. Looked like a good place, but I guess the area around it isn't. Any piers that don't have workers to make sure you have a wristband to get in, I usually avoid at night. Even in the day places like that can be a little sketchy.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse

fishinbob said:


> Thought the same thing too. Looked like a good place, but I guess the area around it isn't. Any piers that don't have workers to make sure you have a wristband to get in, I usually avoid at night. Even in the day places like that can be a little sketchy.


Good point!


----------



## P-Town Pole Bend

wahoowhit said:


> You may want to wear your bullet prof vest. There is a LOT OF LEAD that fly's around that area. Not a good area to be around ANY TIME of the day. Just my 2 cents.


Are the fish aware of this?? Stainless sinkers are expensive!!


----------



## fishinbob

I wish we would have 24/7 piers (with 24/7 employees) at places such as the Nansmeond River, and Elizabeth River. Great fishing spots that are hard to get to without boat, or access to a private pier, or pirvate shoreline.


----------



## P-Town Pole Bend

fishinbob said:


> I wish we would have 24/7 piers (with 24/7 employees) at places such as the Nansmeond River, and Elizabeth River. Great fishing spots that are hard to get to without boat, or access to a private pier, or pirvate shoreline.


 I agree fishnbob. I wish they would rebuild the TCC Suffolk pier and have it follow the existing WWII pilings that go out from the old Portsmouth Campus into the James River. I've caught many fish around these pilings when people were allowed out there. The parking is already in place we just need a pier!! Another good spot for a pier would be the old BASF(Virginia Chemical) plant at the end of W Norfolk Rd.


----------



## moby dick

Hey watch it P-town Va. chemical area is off limits till you get that yak up and going LOL.And yes both of those spots would me great places for rebuild or a pier I would hate to give up that spot (Va. chemical) thou.


----------



## fishinbob

These places are also good for people like me who don't live as close to the ocean front. Bennett's Creek is nice, but there just isn't as much of a variety of fish caught there, and it isn't deep enough. Some of the best fishing I have done has been in the Nansmeond River. I just think that these spots are great under the radar places to fish, and I know a lot of people know that.


----------



## rwh

I felt safe there at the wave screen...yeah, the park that it is in is near some of the rough neighborhoods, but actually a few blocks away and you dont actually drive thru those neighborhoods to get there. Its patrolled by park rangers and police, although i dont know how many/how often. I personally am not scared to go there and try for some big ole ghetto fish this spring.....totally agree with the lack of good public pier access and shore fishing....thats why I decided to invest in a kayak this spring.


----------



## dallison

I will still at least check this place out, if I don't feel safe or it seems sketchy. I will just leave. Richmond has its bad areas also. I'll attempt to make it there by spring


----------



## fish tales

wahoowhit said:


> You may want to wear your bullet prof vest. There is a LOT OF LEAD that fly's around that area. Not a good area to be around ANY TIME of the day. Just my 2 cents.


Been a member on the site going on 7 years, FIRST POST. This post should be deleted for thinly veiled racism and out right lies. I hoped no one would indulge "wannabes" response to the original question. Closer to the truth, these days is people who go to good schools and movie theaters in "good neighborhoods" seem to have more realistic concerns or needing a bullet "PROOF" vest....in numbers. 

Every time I've gone to this pier there are hard working family people or retired folks out there in "all varieties" or "all sorts" but all love fishing or the tranquility that comes with spending some time with the good Lord,a fishing pole and others with a love of the water. Never seen drugs use or violence. Just fishermen lying about what they caught last trip.The place is clean, secure and well kept. 

In 3 years I've caught "a good share of specks", countless drum, Striper by the dozen with several over 30lb, 4 flounder over 25 inches and I have no idea what a black drum over 40 lbs was doing out there but he likes the 6in curly tail white grub too. 

Maybe the place fishes well cause............some people ain't found their way out there, which would ruin it for everyone else.

p.s. personally I have 2 boats, fresh & salt, don't always have time to launch, business owner, financially very comfortable despite the economy. Own 2 Benelli's, 1 Mossberg and no vest. Raised my children to be respectful of others regardless of where they live or how they look. 

Happy New Year to all and God Bless.


----------



## WalkingFumble

moby dick said:


> Hey watch it P-town Va. chemical area is off limits till you get that yak up and going LOL.And yes both of those spots would me great places for rebuild or a pier I would hate to give up that spot (Va. chemical) thou.


Why is it off limits? Some 'no trespassing' signs didn't stop anyone from climbing the water tower to tag it. Screw 'the man', and go fish there. If the police does show up, you would be asked to leave, and that is all. Just be honest and say why you are there and start packing up to leave. Trust me, the police don't want to sit in court all day to prosecute someone who was just fishing.


----------



## fishinbob

Fish Tales- I agree with you, but I don't think he was trying to be racist, I think he was just saying the neighborhood around it can be rough at some times. I believe you when you said there are hard working people out there who just want to relax and fish. Violence can happen in "good neighborhoods" too. Honestly I wouldn't feel too comfortable there, but I don't think everyone around there is violent. There are some mean people just about everywhere.


----------



## sutphinda

Lets just fish... lol .... hey I been to pretty any spot.... this one is pretty nice but I must admit the surrounding area aint too nice but I dont care its great fishing .... nobodys coming to kill u on a fishing pier unless u provoke them... so lets actually fish ....

Sn his anybody been catching anything at da wavescreen pier?


----------



## chest2head&glassy

WalkingFumble said:


> Why is it off limits? Some 'no trespassing' signs didn't stop anyone from climbing the water tower to tag it. Screw 'the man', and go fish there. If the police does show up, you would be asked to leave, and that is all. Just be honest and say why you are there and start packing up to leave. Trust me, the police don't want to sit in court all day to prosecute someone who was just fishing.


Stupidest post of 2013 nominee. It's called RESPECT. RESPECT for other people's property. That may work for you on the Granby St bridge where "the man", as you put it doesn't care, but usually not a general good idea at every spot.

And one more thing, that post you responded to is an inside joke regarding P-town's recently getting a new yak and fishing that area, hence the LOL.


----------



## WalkingFumble

chest2head&glassy said:


> Stupidest post of 2013 nominee. It's called RESPECT. RESPECT for other people's property. That may work for you on the Granby St bridge where "the man", as you put it doesn't care, but usually not a general good idea at every spot.
> 
> And one more thing, that post you responded to is an inside joke regarding P-town's recently getting a new yak and fishing that area, hence the LOL.


You are confused by a couple things I said, let me clear them up:

I never said I fished by the Granby St. bridge, I only offered it as an option to fish the Lafayette River. People who fished there have told me you won't get a ticket for trespassing, they were just get asked to leave. Its the same as the old pier by Marine Hydraulics International at Fort Norfolk, but that site is even better. There is a no trespassing sign on the fence there, but the warehouse was torn down, and the gate is wide open. The police won't harass people for fishing from the old pier.

As far as 'RESPECT'...you are misunderstanding me. I'm not just a fisherman, but also a photographer and adventurer. There is a motto I follow, "take nothing but memories, leave nothing but footprints". I have seen some amazing things by looking the other way at 'no trespassing' signs, but I always do it with respect, as it is usually private property. I've been able to document 100+ year old paperwork, land titles, buildings, etc. that have been gutted by scrappers and left to rot. People have begged me to go back to a site to grab something I took a picture of, but I always refuse. Not mine to take, and not theirs to have.

I'm not trying to cause an issue here, just wanted to try to clear up any misunderstandings.

Sorry to derail the thread...


----------



## chest2head&glassy

I'm not confused - you are stating you condone trespassing on Private Property for personal gain. That is a lack of respect to the owner's of the property. What you do after you trespass is irrelevant. You could take pictures or wet a line, you're still trespassing.


----------



## WalkingFumble

What personal gain? Enjoying some scenery? Document history? Taking a picture that I never plan to sell? I even tried to apologize for breaking the tread apart you when you attacked me, but you don't get it...you went on bashing me again. Get another hobby, seriously...


----------



## chest2head&glassy

WalkingFumble said:


> What personal gain? Enjoying some scenery? Document history? Taking a picture that I never plan to sell? I even tried to apologize for breaking the tread apart you when you attacked me, but you don't get it...you went on bashing me again. Get another hobby, seriously...


So you will ignore no trespassing signs so you can take a picture or catch a fish - so you can enjoy for your personal benefit? There is no difference of you trespassing illegally on some private property in the woods than ignoring a No Trespassing sign on a closed beach in Hatteras (but you'll PO everyone on HI after you cause another beach closure). As an "adventurer", as you label yourself, you are advocating people to ignore the No Trespassing sign? You're the one that should stick with taking polaroids and not ruin spots for fisherman by trespassing illegally.

Dr Bubba - close this thread. I'm trying to get across the point that as outdoorsmen/women, we should respect people's property, regardless if it's privately owned or owned by "the man". This person doesn't understand that by him advocating others to ignore No Trespassing signs that it could potentially close another access spot for fishing.

I apologize to the OP for derailing this thread on the Wave Screen topic.


----------



## wahoowhit

fish tales said:


> Been a member on the site going on 7 years, FIRST POST. This post should be deleted for thinly veiled racism and out right lies. I hoped no one would indulge "wannabes" response to the original question. Closer to the truth, these days is people who go to good schools and movie theaters in "good neighborhoods" seem to have more realistic concerns or needing a bullet "PROOF" vest....in numbers.
> 
> Every time I've gone to this pier there are hard working family people or retired folks out there in "all varieties" or "all sorts" but all love fishing or the tranquility that comes with spending some time with the good Lord,a fishing pole and others with a love of the water. Never seen drugs use or violence. Just fishermen lying about what they caught last trip.The place is clean, secure and well kept.
> 
> In 3 years I've caught "a good share of specks", countless drum, Striper by the dozen with several over 30lb, 4 flounder over 25 inches and I have no idea what a black drum over 40 lbs was doing out there but he likes the 6in curly tail white grub too.
> 
> Maybe the place fishes well cause............some people ain't found their way out there, which would ruin it for everyone else.
> 
> p.s. personally I have 2 boats, fresh & salt, don't always have time to launch, business owner, financially very comfortable despite the economy. Own 2 Benelli's, 1 Mossberg and no vest. Raised my children to be respectful of others regardless of where they live or how they look.
> 
> Happy New Year to all and God Bless.





I am glad i am the one who has made you pull your head out of your well you being the do gooder you are you know what i mean after 7 YEARS of no contribution to this site. All of your personal fish catching and personal life don,t mean squat to me PAL. You obviously don,t have a clue about the AREA you are talking about.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

Howdy Folks!

Getting off topic a bit on this one. Try and get it back on track.

Trespassing can be serious business, especially in a military town and around industrial areas after 9-11. Most should try to avoid it, for your own good and everyone else's.
Bragging about breaking the law on a public forum may borderline on the foolish, but I'm not gonna make that call now.
I don't care if y'all want to debate it, but take it to PMs or start another thread and keep it civil.

And while we are at it, neighborhood beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If you feel threatened, don't go there.


----------



## HuskyMD

I kind of feel the same way as wahoowit. Why the hell you would be on here for 7 years and just now post something...well, to each their own.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

While the interaction is appreciated, no one is required to post.

That being said, more info on the wavescreen pier was contained in that one post than any other to date.
take note wavescreeners!


----------



## fish tales

Sounds something like an invitation,

I like to read to learn, or as my Grandfather would say, you can't learn something son if your lips are moving. I will endeavor to post a "bit" more frequently. I'm gonna put into action a few things I've learned from reading the post and try my hand at catching Tau-tog on the peninsula. There are a few spots I've heard about by website and word of mouth. I'll keep you posted and see if can maybe get a few pointers. I plan on starting at the same spot that this post started off being about and hopefully returns too. 

If you read my post closely you've probably picked a lot of good information about that general area, just got to know what to look for. Rocks, grass beds, oyster beds, current or especially where they all converge. Even when I'm in my boat I am rarely in more than 20ft of water, usually in 3 to 10 feet. When I pull anchor I rarely need more than a trolling motor to get to the next likely spot, unless I'm drifting to stay with the tide. I do 75% of my fishing between the M&M & HRBT. 

Hopefully this was a better 2nd post and more in-line with the design of the forum.


----------



## wahoowhit

Hay fish tales. There are some togs at the MM. You want to use crab,fiddlers or clam for bait. You can use frozen it works but not as good as fresh. Anchor up over the tube in the rocks. Use a wreck anchor if you use a danfork you will loose it. You will want to use brad fishing line. They are TRICKY fish to catch. But once you catch a few you will get the hang of it. Just have plenty of bait. Take plenty of lead and hooks you will loose some. Let us know how you do. Good luck.


----------



## fish tales

wahoowhit said:


> Hay fish tales. There are some togs at the MM. You want to use crab,fiddlers or clam for bait. You can use frozen it works but not as good as fresh. Anchor up over the tube in the rocks. Use a wreck anchor if you use a danfork you will loose it. You will want to use brad fishing line. They are TRICKY fish to catch. But once you catch a few you will get the hang of it. Just have plenty of bait. Take plenty of lead and hooks you will loose some. Let us know how you do. Good luck.


IN my 1st 3 post I've learned that its easier/quicker to read and learn , than it is to try to write a post that makes sense and not sound like a "know it all". Much like life the more you learn the more you realize how little you do know. So that's probably closer to the truth on why I haven't posted much hear or any other site in years. 

I've heard from reliable liars that the HRBT as well as Ft. Monroe holds togs. This tells me the the MLK pier has a chance of holding one or some. Friend of mine who has access to the shipyards engineers pier "claims" to have caught them. We'll see. When I lived in N.C. and Louisiana I used to fish a lot for Sheepshead. I was going to use a similar technique I used there, the Equivalent to a Carolina rig minus the glass bead with a bullet weight, 20lb test power pro and 10in mono-filament leader " little stretch, excellent sensitivity. 
On any of the beaches in that area you can walk out about three feet and rake for clams. I harvested some in Oct, salted in the freezer know I was going to target Tog this year. If that doesn't work I'll put the waders on and see if I can find some, never tried clamming in January. I'll keep you posted on that as well. Nothing as simple as clam the beach then walk it up to the pier and fish them. I believe a lot in match the hatch for salt & fresh, I see locally more Clam, oyster, menhaden & spot than I see bloodworm, but I don't doubt bloodworm. Really this time of year or fishing for striper are the rare times I use live/cut bait in which I usually do "both". I make my own soft plastics, in-line spinners and crank baits lures and fish them most of the time. This time of year or for certain species artificials are an effort in wasting your time and bruising your ego.

I apologize for the ramble, that's what I think I know about what I'm gonna do. Reading between the lines, probably a good synopsis of what I think I know about 40 yrs of fishing and lying about fish.

I'll keep you posted on my toggin efforts with either pics or what I did wrong questions and stick to mostly learning/reading. 

FT


----------



## wahoowhit

No apology necessary fish tails. If you are going to fish for togs you have to get in the structure. That,s where they live. Go catch um up.


----------



## nmajor

I just checked out the king-lincoln pier yesterday, sure it is on the outskirts of a ****ty neighborhood... but I do not think that should be a problem for anyone, who messes with fishermen minding their own business? No one should allow fear to control their lives. Looks like it could be a nice spot, pretty lengthy so you would definitely want a cart or light gear. It is damn near as far out as the beginning of the tunnel, so one could probably cast into deep water if you are at or near the end. On my to-do list for drum season for sure.


----------



## DANtheJDMan

WalkingFumble said:


> Why is it off limits? Some 'no trespassing' signs didn't stop anyone from climbing the water tower to tag it. Screw 'the man', and go fish there. If the police does show up, you would be asked to leave, and that is all. Just be honest and say why you are there and start packing up to leave. Trust me, the police don't want to sit in court all day to prosecute someone who was just fishing.


Thirty years ago I knew an old retired Marine Gunny that worked for training in CPNC. He had something to do with the bombing ranges out in the middle of Pamlico Sound. The place was called BT 11 and it had a little island and there were some barges to simulate ships. Well it was off limits, but the fishing there was fantastic because no body could fish there. The gunny told me about a couple of wise guys that snuck out there and were yanking them in. The only problem was they did not see the A-6 at 20,000 feet and one of them got cut in half by one of those little practice bombs that shoot smoke when they hit.

Off limits means OFF LIMITS.


----------



## WalkingFumble

DANtheJDMan said:


> Thirty years ago I knew an old retired Marine Gunny that worked for training in CPNC. He had something to do with the bombing ranges out in the middle of Pamlico Sound. The place was called BT 11 and it had a little island and there were some barges to simulate ships. Well it was off limits, but the fishing there was fantastic because no body could fish there. The gunny told me about a couple of wise guys that snuck out there and were yanking them in. The only problem was they did not see the A-6 at 20,000 feet and one of them got cut in half by one of those little practice bombs that shoot smoke when they hit.
> 
> Off limits means OFF LIMITS.


Good advice...but I'm not stupid enough to photograph a bombing site. Schools, warehouses, and farms are plenty for me for now.










Can we end this stupid argument for good??


----------

